# Bentyl timing/spacing



## gingerbrown12872 (Oct 15, 2010)

So I'm confused a little about how to time my Bentyl doses. I just started it yesterday, and the doctor said to take it 3 times a day with a meal. The instructions from the pharmacy say to take it every 8 hours & not to eat for at least 30 minutes after taking it.

So do I take it at 7, 3, and 11 (every 8 hours) or do I take it 30 minutes before each meal (which would be more like 7, 12:30 & 6)?

Thanks in advance!!


----------

